# Welches HMI Panel für Logo 230RCE



## freekwave (15 Juli 2012)

Hi,
Ich möchte bei mir zu Hause eine Logo230RCE zur Rolladensteuerung und evtl. späteren Lichtssteuerung einbauen.
Am liebsten würde ich das auch gerne über ein HMI Modul visualisieren, aber die HMI Panel's von Siemens sind vom aussehen her nicht soo der Reißer. 
Könnte ihr mir ein Panel empfehlen, was kompatibel zur Logo230RCE ist, halbwechs gut aussieht, und nich zu Teuer wird, bei ungefähr 7 bis 10 Zoll Größe?
Würde mich sehr über Antworten freuen.
mfg
Freekwave


----------



## hucki (15 Juli 2012)

Rollladen- und Lichtsteuerung mit einer Logo?
Ich glaub', Du überschätzt ein wenig den Funktionsumfang von der Logo, oder hast Du nur ein Ein-Raum-Haus?


			
				Ressourcen Logo 0BA7 schrieb:
			
		

> Funktionsblöcke               400
> REM                           250
> Digitaleingänge               24
> Digitalausgänge               16
> ...


Da kommt man schnell an die Grenzen.
Ansonsten kann man m.W.n. nur das zugehörige 4-zeilige Textdisplay direkt an die Logo anschließen.

Ich würde empfehlen, sowas zumindest mit einer kleinen SPS, wie der S7-(1)200 (oder eher größer), zu machen.


----------



## freekwave (15 Juli 2012)

Danke für deine schnelle Antwort.
Die Lichtsteuerung wäre nur eine später option die nicht so schnell umgesetzt wird.
An also erstmal nur die Rolladensteuerung, wofür die Logo! normalerweise reichen müsste. 
An das HMI Panel dachte ich, da auf der Siemensseite steht  (sogar mit Anleitung), dass man eins anbinden kann.
Eine 200 wäre mir auch lieber aber ich kann mir nicht vorstellen dass die noch in unseren Sicherungskasten passt. 
Für die Logo wäre da noch genug Platz.


----------



## MSB (15 Juli 2012)

Also zum HMI Panel,
du kannst jedes Panel nehmen, welches Ethernet unterstützt, UND über Ethernet mit der S7-200 kommunizieren kann.
Wobei das NUR und ausschließlich für die Logos mit der Endung "0BA7" gilt.

http://support.automation.siemens.com/WW/view/de/56348902

Das ist in der Siemens-Welt dann also vom KTP-Basic Panel bis zum redundanten WinCC Server Client-System die gesamte Produktpalette, jedenfalls in weiten Teilen.
Auch gibt es zig andere Hersteller welche diese Anforderungen problemlos unterstützen.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## hucki (15 Juli 2012)

freekwave schrieb:


> ...
> An also erstmal nur die Rolladensteuerung, wofür die Logo! normalerweise reichen müsste.
> An das HMI Panel dachte ich, da auf der Siemensseite steht  (sogar mit Anleitung), dass man eins anbinden kann.
> Eine 200 wäre mir auch lieber aber ich kann mir nicht vorstellen dass die noch in unseren Sicherungskasten passt.
> Für die Logo wäre da noch genug Platz.


Das kommt sicher auf den Umfang an.
Wieviele Rollläden und Taster sollen denn dran?
Ich hab' hier 'ne S7-224XP stehen. Die ist 14cm breit und hat 14DI, 10DA, 2AE und 1AA. Ich vermute mal, die Logo ist mit ähnlicher Ausstattung genauso breit. Und das reicht man gerade für 7 Rollladentaster und 5 Rollläden.


----------



## freekwave (15 Juli 2012)

ich hab mir die 1200 mal genauer angeschaut und die könnte evtl. ganz genau bei uns reinpassen. Wenn ich mir ein Starter Kit für 429,00€ und zwei Erweiterungsmodule kaufe, dann ist das nicht "viel" teurer als die Logo und ich hab mehr Freiraum. 
Also bis jetzt sollen 6 Rolläden angeschlossen werden. Die frage ist nur ob ich die Schalter direkt an die Steuerung anschließen oder Parallel schaltet und somit die Steuerung nur die zeitlichen Abläufe Schalten lasse.


----------



## Xplosion (17 Juli 2012)

Hallo,

also ich habe mein Haus folgendermaßen ausgestattet:

Lichtsteuerung Erdgeschoss über 0ba7 24V, habe im Zählerschrank 2 Reihen mit Logos belegt. 2xBasismodul Relais + 2x Erweiterungsmodul 8 Relais + 2x Erweiterungsmodul 4 Relais.
Dazu nochmal eine Reihe Basismodul + EW8 + EW 4R für meine Rolladensteuerung.


Dann hab ich noch ein Basismodul + Erweiterung + Analogmodul für meine komplette Heizungssteuerung bestehend aus Ölkessel, Solaranlage (nur Abfrage von der Logo), Heizkörper im Keller für Solarüberschuss.

Im Wohnzimmer hab ich einen UP-Kasten vorbereitet und nun seit kurzem folgendes Panel eingebaut:

Wachendorff 7 Zoll (Starterpaket), es ist ein Farbpanel und hat weitaus mehr Funktionen als die Siemens-Panels für den gleichen Preis.
Noch dazu ist die Programmierung relativ einfach zu erlernen und die Software ist beim Panel auch schon mit dabei.

Bin mit dem Gerät sehr zufrieden. Es hat auch eine direkte Unterstützung mit Siemens Logo 0ba7. 
Was ich auch super finde ist der integrierte VNC-Server. Ich kann somit im Netzwerk über einen Viewer oder auch von der Arbeit aus übers Internet direkt auf mein Panel in wenigen Sekunden zugreifen.
Nur Adresse beim VNC-Viewer hinterlegen und Passwort eingeben. Mit einem Mausklick bin ich dann auf meinen Panel von überall aus!

Einziger Nachteil bei den Industriepanels ist die Befestigung, diese erfolgt eigentlich von hinten.
Ich hab das folgendermaßen gelöst:

Beim Ausschneiden des Ausschnitts habe ich ziemlich genau gearbeitet, so dass das Panel etwas schwer reinzudrücken ist und sich somit selbst hält.
Hält bestens...


Die Logos hängen bei mir alle im Netzwerk und übertragen auch untereinander Daten. Meine Rollos werden über einen selbst gebauten Lichtsensor (Photowiderstand + ein paar Widerstände) zentral auf und ab gefahren wenn es hell bzw. dunkel wird.


----------



## freekwave (17 Juli 2012)

Vielen Dank für deine Antwort. 
Deine deine Zusammensetzung ist auch gut. Bin fast am überlegen ob ich das auch soo mache. Die Anderen Logo!s könnte ich jaa dann auch noch nachrüsten. 
Aber nochmal zum HMI Panel, welches hast du genau? 
Ist es das hier?
http://www.wachendorff.de/wp/Bediengeraet-WBG-Touch-Display-TFT-WBGStart.html


----------



## Xplosion (17 Juli 2012)

Ja, dass ist das Panel.


----------



## freekwave (18 Juli 2012)

Um das ganze umzusetzen brauche ich ja nur SoftComfor V7 und die Software von Wachendorff und nicht WinCC. Oder?


----------



## Xplosion (18 Juli 2012)

Genau, die Software von Wachendorff ist auch wesentlich einfacher gestaltet. Es gibt zwar viele Funktionen, mit denen ich mich nicht auskenne, aber um ein "Standard"-Bild mit Schaltern, Eingaben, Anzeigen, Ausgaben usw. zu erstellen ist die Software sehr gut.

Wincc brauchst natürlich nicht mehr.

Wenn du das Panel hast, kannst mir gerne schreiben. Vielleicht können wir uns gegenseitig etwas helfen bzw. herausgefundene Sachen mitteilen.


----------



## Moowy (18 Juli 2012)

*Einbau HMI der Firma SÜTRON*

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe einen Teil des Gesprächs hier mitverfolgt und wenn es um den Einbau in eine Hohlwand geht, kann ich das StarterKit von SÜTRON empfehlen.

http://suetron.de/einbau-hmi.17.de.html
http://suetron.de/index.download.4998badd0ec51b2faa8e44fb74dc1d5a.pdf (Direktlink StarterKit - mit frei wählbarer Schnittstelle)

Lässt sich ebenso mit der mitgelieferten SW an eine Logo 0AB7 oder höher anbinden.

Dies nur als Tipp 

Grüße Moowy


----------



## Xplosion (18 Juli 2012)

Suetron war auch erst mein Favorit, allerdings ist das Wachendorff-Komplettangebot einfach unschlagbar.


----------



## settelma (1 August 2012)

Hallo Freekwave,

das mit dem Wachendorff Terminal werde ich wohl auch verwenden. Ich habe auch eine Anwendung mit Siemens Logo 0BA7. 
Vielleicht kann mir aber noch jemand helfen. Kann mir jemand erklären wie ich das Terminal an die Logo anbinde.
Ich meine damit wie ich mit dem Terminal einen bestimmten Merker oder Eingang in der Logo setzte. Ich hab hierzu noch keine beschreibung gefunden.

Danke

Gruß Markus


----------



## Xplosion (1 August 2012)

Hast doch in der Software das Symbol "Setze Bit". Mit diesem kannst du doch in die Logo schreiben.


----------



## freekwave (9 August 2012)

Also ich hab mir das Display am Montag bestellt und warte schon gespannt auf die Ankunft .


----------



## settelma (9 August 2012)

Vielleicht kannst du mich auf dem laufenden halten wie die Sache funktioniert.

Gruß Markus


----------



## freekwave (9 August 2012)

Wie lange hat bei euch die lieferung gedauert??


----------



## nuazo (28 Januar 2013)

Hallo zusammen, 
ich hätte mal ne Frage an diejenigen von euch, die das Wachendorff-Panel haben. Ich bekomme keine Verbindung zwischen Logo und Panel aufgebaut. Kann mir jemand sagen welche Einstellungen gemacht werden müssen?

MfG nuazo


----------



## freekwave (28 Januar 2013)

hi,
kannst du mal einen screenshot von den Ethernet Einstellungen hochladen? Also von der LogoSoftComfort und der Wachendorff Software?


----------



## nuazo (28 Januar 2013)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort. Habe den Fehler gefunden. Lag am Logo Programm, hab ein anderes probiert, da ging es direkt. 
Gruß nuazo


----------



## HMIman (31 Januar 2013)

*Wachendorff WBG mit Logo! verbinden*

Hi!

hab Euch mal einen Auszug aus dem "PLC Connection Guide" zur Kommunikation des Wachendorff Panles mit der Logo! hoch geladen. Darin ist kurz beschrieben, was man in der Logo! Soft Comfort einstellen muss. Außerdem findet Ihr Informationen über die möglichen Datentypen und das Kabel. Das sollte Eure Fragen beaantworten.

Viel Spaß !

Gruß
HMIman


----------



## babylon05 (24 Januar 2015)

Moin, der Thread ist zwar schon etwas älter, wollte fragen, ob das auch mit der Logo!8 geht und dem Panel von Wachendorff?

mfg babylon05


----------



## GUNSAMS (24 Januar 2015)

Ich behaupte mal, wenn es mit der 0BA7 geklappt hat, wird es mit der 0BA8 auch funktionieren.
Allerdings belegt die 0BA8 einen VM-Bereich wie die 0BA7. Deswegen kannst du die VM-Bereiche, welche in der PDF vom HMIman angegeben sind, nicht bei einer 0BA8 anwenden.


----------



## babylon05 (24 Januar 2015)

Das mit den VM-Bereichen vestehe ich jetzt nicht, du schreibst die Logo!7 belegt *einen* VM-Bereich wie die Logo!8. Wie so kann ich die VM-Bereiche nicht so anwenden wie von HMIman geschrieben?


----------



## GUNSAMS (24 Januar 2015)

Entschuldigung,

sollte natürlich heißen: belegt einen _*anderen*_ VM-Bereich......


----------



## babylon05 (24 Januar 2015)

Dann ist es OK,

habe dies gefunden:

Der VM-Bereich von:
0.0 - 850.7  (Bit)
0   - 850    (Byte)
0   - 849    (Word)
0   - 847    (DWord)
steht dem User zur freien Verfügung z.B. für die Kommunikation mit einem HMI.

Wie müsste den die 4. Seite von HMIman dann z.B. sein wenn ich eine Logo!8 nehme?


----------



## GUNSAMS (24 Januar 2015)

Genau, die 4. Seite mit dem VM-Bereich, welche das System belegt.


----------



## babylon05 (24 Januar 2015)

OK, Danke das hatte ich gesucht.


----------



## Capsaecin (11 Dezember 2016)

Hallo Forumgemeinde, 
ich bin auf diesen Thread aufmerksam geworden, weil ich ein ähnliches Projekt plane. Kann einer den aktuellen Link von anfangs genannten Display einstellen? Danke.

mfg. Tim


----------



## thomsguy (11 Dezember 2016)

Hallo,

ich selber nutze dieses HMI von Wachendorff.

http://www.wachendorff-prozesstechn...iengeraet-WBG-Touch-Display-TFT-WBGAC104.html

Einfach zu bedienen, Programmiersoftware für´s HMI gibts umsonst. IP Kameras kann man damit aufrufen.

Selbst habe ich mein Haus mit Siemens LOGO 0BA8 automatisiert die übers ganze Haus in Verteilern installiert sind. 

Grüße


----------



## Capsaecin (11 Dezember 2016)

Mit welchen Kosten muss ich bei diesem Panel rechnen? Kann man auf das Panel aus der Ferne drauf zugreifen? Würdest du hier eine vorkonfigurierte Programmierung online stellen damit man daran die Einstellungen sehen kann? Ich möchte die Realisierung ebenfalls mit der Logo gestalten. mfg. Tim Lohff


----------



## thomsguy (11 Dezember 2016)

Das Panel hat einen integrierten VNC Server, also Fernzugriff eigentlich kein Problem.
Welche Einstellungen meinst du denn?


Gesendet von iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## weißnix_ (11 Dezember 2016)

WBGAC/X hab ich keinen Preis, weil eh zu teuer.
Die WBGAC/E-Serie schlägt bei als die 70er Variante mit ca. 450€ *netto* zu Buche.
Die WBG*BC*- Panels in 7 Zoll liegen dann bei etwa 300€ netto.

Unterschied: die AC-Serie hat ein stabileres Gehäuse. Die Standard-Serie den schnelleren Prozessor. Die Economy und BC-Serie entsprechend den etwas langsameren Prozessor und Einsparungen beim Gehäuse ggf. Schnittstellen. Die AC-Serie hat tlw. lackierte Platinen für den rauen Industrieeinsatz.

Was meinst Du mit "aus der Ferne" zugreifen? Die Panel's lassen sich via Ethernet einbinden und werden auch über das Netz konfiguriert. Zusätzlich ist ein VNC-Server integriert, der es ermöglicht, sich das Visubild auf den PC zu holen und auch dort zu bedienen.
Für den Hausgebrauch reicht die BC-Serie aus. Die Prozessorleistung würde wohl für ausgefeilte Scripte eine Rolle spielen.

Also für Hausautomation würde ich wohl am ehesten diese Variante der 10 Zoll-Klasse bevorzugen: http://www.wachendorff-prozesstechn...engeraet-WBG-Touch-Display-TFT-WBGBC101S.html


----------

